# Is your car insurance due?



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Just a quick reminder to all forum members, if you have your car insurance due please gives us a call on 0800 917 2274 with your unique forum reference in the signature below, we have some good rates, so what have you got to lose.


----------

